# Shady (2 Year Old Lab) on Hunter Mtn Fire Tower



## catskills (Oct 24, 2008)

Location Catskill Mountains Hunter Fire Tower
Date; Oct 20 , 2008
Trail: Spruceton to Hunter Fire Tower
Dogs Name: Shady
2 year old female English Lab
Weight 55 LBS

You want me to do what?

















Watering hole John Robs Leanto 





Top of Hunter Mountain Ski Bowl


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 24, 2008)

Beautiful dog!! 

My Brother has a now three year old male English lab "Oscar" that I'm sure is equally amazing as yours. 






Definitely an amazing breed.


----------



## catskills (Oct 25, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Beautiful dog!!
> 
> My Brother has a now three year old male English lab "Oscar" that I'm sure is equally amazing as yours.
> 
> Definitely an amazing breed.


Yes the smaller English Labs are truly amazing, very smart, extreme desire to do anything for you.  Shady is the second best dog we have owned.   We have had a number Golden retrievers and a larger chocolate lab.  One our female Golden retrievers Cassie, was bread with the grandson of Jake the dog on the Gravy Train dog food bag  She had two litters.  My favorite dog was our first Golden Retriever by the name of Arrow.  Arrow had field championship blood line.  Not the best looking dog on the block but that dog was the smartest dog I ever had and could find birds or anything else you ask her to retrieve. We had Arrow fixed after we found out she had severe hereditary hip displacement, which you would never know by looking at her.  Even the vet was very surprised when the Xrays came back showing the displacement.

Labs and Golden retriever are both great dogs for the family.  Many of them are too big for the breed standard.  If you purchase a retriever never purchase the dog from Pet shop in the mall.  Make sure both parents are within the breed standard size.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice animal  we always had Black labs too  awesome dogs !!  Now i got a HUGE  BLACK male cat who found us -----------he behaves like my LABS did -- He is people centric and acts more like a dog than a cat


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice dog stoke!!!!!!


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 25, 2008)

Beautiful dog!

We have a Chocolate female English Lab and a yellow male american Lab and they are great dogs!


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 25, 2008)

So cute!


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 26, 2008)

Puppy! There's a dog having a grand day out.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 27, 2008)

catskills said:


> Labs and Golden retriever are both great dogs for the family.  Many of them are too big for the breed standard.  If you purchase a retriever never purchase the dog from Pet shop in the mall.  Make sure both parents are within the breed standard size.




IMHO, "Breed Standard" only would hold true if your intention was to show your dog. Breed standard is very old, and reputable breeders look to improve on the breed for a certain purpose. Wether that's field, show or pet. Huge fan of Labs---have grown up with and have owned labs my entire life. Currently have 2, one choc named Bode, very blocky/stocky at 86lbs of which my vet says he looks great. Our lil girl Pica is Field bred, longer, leaner at 60lbs. 

Pet shops and BYB's are evil.....check this out before buying pups http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/questions-ask-buying-t64608.html


If "DOC" sees this thread I'd be interested about his take. I know he's a big lab man himslef.


----------



## catskills (Oct 27, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> IMHO, "Breed Standard" only would hold true if your intention was to show your dog. Breed standard is very old, and reputable breeders look to improve on the breed for a certain purpose. Wether that's field, show or pet. Huge fan of Labs---have grown up with and have owned labs my entire life. Currently have 2, one choc named Bode, very blocky/stocky at 86lbs of which my vet says he looks great. Our lil girl Pica is Field bred, longer, leaner at 60lbs.
> 
> Pet shops and BYB's are evil.....check this out before buying pups http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/questions-ask-buying-t64608.html
> 
> ...


Good points.  If you want a big or small dog for your family then look at the pups parents.  Also check out the personality of the parents.  Believe it or not their can be some retriever parents that can be a tad on the nasty side.  I have never seen one but I have talked to breeders that have seen it.  

Awesome link.  Check out this cute pup.  One look will cure a bad day.  





For you Golden Retriever people check out the photos on Nitro Goldens.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 27, 2008)

catskills said:


> Good points.  If you want a big or small dog for your family then look at the pups parents.  Also check out the personality of the parents.  Believe it or not their can be some retriever parents that can be a tad on the nasty side.  I have never seen one but I have talked to breeders that have seen it.
> 
> Awesome link.  Check out this cute pup.  One look will cure a bad day.
> 
> ...



True, I would nver buy a pup without being able to meet the Sir and the Dam---just wouldn't do it. I've met plenty of labs that can be on the testy side of things, well, I have one. He's a great big boy and for the most part very well behaved. He's still very young (almost 2) and when he gets playin sometimes it can turn ugly if I don't keep an eye on him. I think he'll grow out of that over time but that's yet to be decided.


----------

